# *show off ur cool viv*



## hugsta

hey guys,

i'm really interested in vivarium setups and im sure most of you guys are too so i've made thiss post so that the people that want to show off their amazing vivariums can!
just upload your pics here
we all want to see ur cool vivs!!!!!!!
:2thumb:


----------



## hugsta

come on i want 2 see ur vivs!!!!!


----------



## chondro13

:lol2: you might want to wait more than 5 mins for a reply  

Im in the middle of my latest creation which can be followed here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/568592-dart-viv-build-project.html


And here is how i built one of my old vivs:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/250705-how-build-dart-frog-viv.html

Photobucket is undergoing maintenance so i cant upload pics at the mo


----------



## optispart

chondro that looks really good!


----------



## hugsta

lol,im pretty impatient
your viv looks cool:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## hugsta

:gasp:that is !AMAZING!

wow that is 1 cool viv:no1:
that must have taken u time,


----------



## berksmike

Really love that cork backround morgan. Where you get it from?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Dartfrog, but most places sell it.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Lol. Morgan and Chondro take 'viv art' to a higher level! :2thumb: You might want to check out some of the pics posted by Bearnandos as well.


----------



## hugsta

hey morgan,

what lives in that viv???


----------



## jaykickboxer




----------



## jaykickboxer




----------



## Ron Magpie

hugsta said:


> hey morgan,
> 
> what lives in that viv???


You don't know how funny that is...:lol2:


----------



## hugsta

:? well how am i supposed 2 know,lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

hugsta said:


> :? well how am i supposed 2 know,lol


Yet another ongoing joke. Morgan makes spectacular tanks, but hardly ever gets round to putting anything in them, 'cos he's never satisfied that they are finished. My theory is that he loves the creation more than the frogs!:lol2:


----------



## andaroo




----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Anderoo that is a nice viv mate!


----------



## sambridge15

my first planted tank:2thumb:


----------



## philbaines

I made a video a few weeks ago, look back through my posts and you will see it


----------



## sambridge15

lol try this in the lizard section and compare :lol2:


----------



## Horsfield

Here are some of my setups


----------



## samurai

They make my fbt tank look a bit pants, its just got a pond and very out of control overgrown pothos plant


----------



## miss_ferret

samurai said:


> They make my fbt tank look a bit pants, its just got a pond and very out of control overgrown pothos plant


join the club. the plants in mine are plastic so your one step above me:lol2:. though i am planning on upgrading them to a bigger, planted viv. i shall see how it goes. they may end up back on plastic plants :whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Yup, they put my tanks to shame too...only one of my tanks has live plants in, and thats the one tucked away in the garage...and its only a fern I 'borrowed' from a local wood + some grass :whistling2:

Although I may have to jump head first into live plants and a fancy display if my bro gets the go-ahead for some FBT to go at the top of the stairs


----------



## RhianB87

My FBT tank is far from exciting like everyone elses but it does the job for these guys. They must be at least slightly happy as they never stop calling and mating!










Its got 2 live plants in it as well now!!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

sambridge15 said:


> lol try this in the lizard section and compare :lol2:


 
definatly agree that is what i most shocked about when i come to this forum, usually people turn into arrogant [email protected] when they are experienced and know more, but people like morgan, anderoo, chondro, ipreferaflan and everyone else has been really helpful.


----------



## ilovetoads2

FALLENANGEL---That is a good fire bellied toad tank, dont knock it! 

The most important thing with any viv is that is suits the inhabitants, and that tank is perfect for them!

There is no point in having a beautiful set up if the critters are not happy. 

Well done you :no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> FALLENANGEL---That is a good fire bellied toad tank, dont knock it!
> 
> The most important thing with any viv is that is suits the inhabitants, and that tank is perfect for them!
> 
> There is no point in having a beautiful set up if the critters are not happy.
> 
> Well done you :no1:


 I agree, bigtime!


----------



## hugsta

love the vivs guys,keep em comeing


----------



## richie.b

Heres some of the new vivs ive been making planted these out yesterday evening


----------



## ilovetoads2

lush...is that live moss?


----------



## richie.b

ilovetoads2 said:


> lush...is that live moss?


Why thank you : victory: yes its live moss


----------



## Jezza84

Just ones ive got photos for will up load the other tomorrow


----------



## soundstounite

cracking stuff great point ilt2 and richie what kinda moss


----------



## mr stroudy

click the vid in my sig its a water dragon viv tho


----------



## hugsta

i wish i had the time and money to make a really cool viv


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

richie.b said:


> Why thank you : victory: yes its live moss


They are awesome, I love all that moss, how do you get it to stay on the background. You should sell viv's ready planted like that. Im sure you will get a lot of interest when they look like that.


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> They are awesome, I love all that moss, how do you get it to stay on the background. You should sell viv's ready planted like that. Im sure you will get a lot of interest when they look like that.


I agree, please richie!:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shenaniganz

can any one suggest what plants/plant suppliers would be gd for a whites's cage because at the moment i've got plastic ones and its kindy crap


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> They are awesome, I love all that moss, how do you get it to stay on the background. You should sell viv's ready planted like that. Im sure you will get a lot of interest when they look like that.


Thanks Matt if i do get a table at one of the shows so people can have a look at the vivs ill take a couple of planted ones along that will also be for sale.
The moss is forest moss and not spagnum which is not that easy to grow, ive used this moss in a few of my other vivs with good results.
Its fixed to the side with the old cocktail stick trick and hopefully with plenty of watering it will take and grow


----------



## philbaines

Richie where can I buy that moss...that's amazing!


----------



## soundstounite

Richie when you say forrest moss do you mean native moss found on trees in woodland?


----------



## soundstounite

Kinda like this


----------



## soundstounite

and our couple of 40 cubes just after planting.........................................


----------



## philbaines

I no you can by "Exo terra forest moss"
Not sure if that's what he means


----------



## madcatfergus

in complete awe of everyones vivs, went to dartfrog the other day to pick up some whites and felt like such a novice those tanks are spectacular.
will put up my very modest creation soon, having been inspired a long time ago by chandro to use live plants im now going to teach my exotics students all about it.
Watch this space ( i will put up what they create)


----------



## richie.b

Right for everyone thats asking me about the moss according to my source its called hylocomium splendens and grows all over the world from europe to canada, africa, australia and new zealand, supposed to grow in most conditions and as i said have had some growing in my vivs before but not in such large amounts. Ive planted up 2 vivs to see how it gets on ill keep you all updated.
Phil the exo terra forest moss is already dead when you get it, its been in a bag for months sometimes sat on a shelf somewhere.

this is a picture of the moss, not my picture in case you wondered


----------



## Jezza84

i collected some moss that looks like that had it in the green house for months and it didnt die like some of the other moss.


----------



## TommyBurt

that is nice moss i wish i could get panels and plant stuff on the back and sides of the terrarium but i dont have enough money lol


----------



## RhianB87

ilovetoads2 said:


> FALLENANGEL---That is a good fire bellied toad tank, dont knock it!
> 
> The most important thing with any viv is that is suits the inhabitants, and that tank is perfect for them!
> 
> There is no point in having a beautiful set up if the critters are not happy.
> 
> Well done you :no1:





Ron Magpie said:


> I agree, bigtime!


 
Cheers guys 
Feel a bit better about it now :2thumb:

Does anyone have any photos of horned frog tanks.Mine is super boring!


----------



## stewie m

my whites


----------



## Emma247

My European Green Toads terrarium (minus their water and some cork bark hides).


----------



## jme2049

Don't know about cool, but here goes 
FBT tank








Green tree frog tank









Sorry for crap pics:blush:


----------



## ginna

here is my dendrobate auratus tank 


















here is my baby marbled newt taank 










here is my green toad tank 










here are our outdoor frog tanks 










here is the 6 foot tank that is at the moment is empty 


























there you go . that is some of our tanks : victory:


----------



## philbaines

YouTube - A few off my dart frogs


----------



## soundstounite

richie.b said:


> Right for everyone thats asking me about the moss according to my source its called hylocomium splendens and grows all over the world from europe to canada, africa, australia and new zealand, supposed to grow in most conditions and as i said have had some growing in my vivs before but not in such large amounts. Ive planted up 2 vivs to see how it gets on ill keep you all updated.
> Phil the exo terra forest moss is already dead when you get it, its been in a bag for months sometimes sat on a shelf somewhere.
> 
> this is a picture of the moss, not my picture in case you wondered
> image


Blummin heck richie a LATIN NAME for moss:gasp:....WOW,steady mate i think thats an absolute first here:lol2::lol2:congrats....... stu.Oh an phil you already know how cool your vid is,stop it......... its not fair, some of us are ripping out floors,OMG


----------



## stewie m

my fbt tank at the mo there getting moved in to a bigger one


----------



## Shenaniganz

how do you seperate land from water in a fire bellie cage without having a seperate water/land bowl?


----------



## stewie m

i dont the gose in the stones


----------



## hugsta

there are some really cool vivs here


----------



## tam

Hi,ginna,that mossy- ferny log has to be the best one I have seen in a private collection.kindest regards tam


----------



## ilovetoads2

Shenaniganz said:


> how do you seperate land from water in a fire bellie cage without having a seperate water/land bowl?


I used styrofoam, expanding foam, silicone and grout in my most recent one...my only regret was making it too straight...see my thread for pic.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I used a cut-down cricket tub for the actual planting area originally, pierced it- a lot- used gravel as the medium, with pellets of clay stuck (sparingly) in as initial fertiliser, enclosed it with cobbles and bogwood, topped up with gravel, eventually covered with Java moss, ended up with a fully-drained land area where the plants root in the water below. Only works with marsh plants, though.


----------



## sambridge15

empty tank going to let it grow in and the bugs establish before adding anything


----------



## RhianB87

Shenaniganz said:


> how do you seperate land from water in a fire bellie cage without having a seperate water/land bowl?


 
I used glass and silicon to divide mine, but got annoyed as it kept leaking!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Less talk, more pics.


----------



## hugsta

:lol2: too rite


----------



## stewie m

Shenaniganz said:


> how do you seperate land from water in a fire bellie cage without having a seperate water/land bowl?


 
u could just stick a divider in there with silcolne


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Thought I should add mine now. The first one is our Whites Viv which has been growing on for a bit now.










This one is our Amazons tank that has only just been planted. I am looking forward to everything growing in nicely though.


----------



## Jezza84




----------



## s6t6nic6l

work in progress fire belly set-up


----------



## Shenaniganz

omg there all so goooddddd


----------



## liamb111

WTF viv


----------



## sambridge15

i love how popular live planting has become in the hobby :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> i love how popular live planting has become in the hobby :2thumb:


Definitely!


----------



## Spikebrit

A video of my latest




the pics














































Jay


----------



## sambridge15

Ron Magpie said:


> Definitely!


sure beats bog roll substrate and plastic plants :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Spikebrit said:


> A video of my latest
> 
> http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y182/spike18/large community tank/?action=view&current=DSCF0881.mp4image
> 
> 
> the pics
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Jay


Gods, that is stunning! What does the 'community' consist of?


----------



## RobM

s6t6nic6l said:


> work in progress fire belly set-up


What's the background and base made from?


----------



## s6t6nic6l

FallenAngel said:


> My FBT tank is far from exciting like everyone elses but it does the job for these guys. They must be at least slightly happy as they never stop calling and mating!
> 
> image
> 
> Its got 2 live plants in it as well now!!


any chance of a front view of yours.
oh and completed ftb tank.


----------



## s6t6nic6l

s6t6nic6l said:


> any chance of a front view of yours.
> ***oh and completed ftb tank.***
> image


----------



## Spikebrit

Ron Magpie said:


> Gods, that is stunning! What does the 'community' consist of?


The community is 

1.0 brown anole
1.5 green anoles
1.0 unknown male species of anole.


----------



## soundstounite

mr spikebrit stunning viv....no i really mean...STUNNING !!!,buddy where do ya get your plants?


----------



## Spikebrit

soundstounite said:


> mr spikebrit stunning viv....no i really mean...STUNNING !!!,buddy where do ya get your plants?


All the plants from this build came from Gill who runs justairplants on here, her thread can be found in the shop section.


----------



## s6t6nic6l

RobM said:


> What's the background and base made from?


hi. insulation foam used for the back, foam filler(grouted) for the base, but you need to use cement for proper result. that is why i request no guide coz this is an experimental project using untried materials in the build. do not wish to recommend anything i have not tried and tested myself first without getting a result.


----------



## darrensimps

hi, thought id upload photos of my pdf viv, houses 4 vanzos and 3 splashbacks. waiting on a piece of bogwood and a large brom still!


left hand side









right hand side


----------



## hugsta

lush:2thumb:


----------



## Lermy

mine but not quite finished yet


----------



## OrigamiB

Quick question for you guys since this section is the king of viv set ups (unlike the habitat section...), but how do you heat these planted vivs? 
Surely heatmats/cables don't work through the thick substrate and hydroleca, and they probably wouldn't work too well through the fake backgrounds either.... and ceramic / heat bulbs are prone to breaking in high humidity i'm told


----------



## ilovetoads2

We dont tend to use those kinds of bulbs in this section, we use light hoods above the actual tank. 

The heat mats, when used, are just stuck to the side of the tanks where the substrate is thick or there is a false bottom. 

As heat mats use infra-red waves, it heats objects rather than the air, like a radiator would...so with the waves, if it is stuck to the glass where a false background is used, it would heat the background in that area....most of the backgrounds are thinner than they appear. 

Depending on the animals, heat cables (such as those used in compost for greenhouses) would be another option.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My tank reaches temps more than high enough with just the bulbs. I have 6.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

usually the lights provide a good heat and if you have a heated water feature as i do then i get daytime temps of 27-28 and night time temps of 22-23.

in the winter some people use heat mats on the side of the tanks : victory:


----------



## s6t6nic6l




----------



## andaroo

Here are my 4 tanks.

The Red Eye's









The White's









The Uluguru's









The Milk's


----------



## Spikebrit

OrigamiB said:


> Quick question for you guys since this section is the king of viv set ups (unlike the habitat section...), but how do you heat these planted vivs?
> Surely heatmats/cables don't work through the thick substrate and hydroleca, and they probably wouldn't work too well through the fake backgrounds either.... and ceramic / heat bulbs are prone to breaking in high humidity i'm told


All my tanks and info are in the planted habitat section. 

My most recent tank is heating using a 100w combi bulb. It has a lot higher UVA and UVB out put and ithe plants are doing alot better. My tanks average a hot end of 33 celcious as all of mine have mainly lizard occupants. 

Jay


----------



## hugsta

@andaroo,i love ur tanks: victory:


----------



## Shenaniganz

keeps the tanks and tips coming, this is much better than the habitat section.


----------



## richie.b

just thought ide give you an update on the vivs i planted a month ago, the moss has died off slightly in a few places mostly by the light where it dries out to quick but other than that as you can see its growing really well throughout most of the viv. Im misting it twice daily and the light is a 5% arcadia uv. But it seems promising
Pictures are not great really need a new camera


----------



## philbaines

Your a man off talent richie-love those vivs!


----------



## richie.b

philbaines said:


> Your a man off talent richie-love those vivs!


thanks Phil just got to get some darts to go in them now :2thumb: and the other ones ive just finished making :bash:


----------



## hugsta

to the top


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hurrah! A viv with actual, actively growing moss!:2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15

Ron Magpie said:


> Hurrah! A viv with actual, actively growing moss!:2thumb:


a truely great day for the hobby!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

philbaines said:


> Your a man off talent richie-love those vivs!


Richie, they look really nice. I NEED some of that moss. The carpet moss that i put in my vivs from Pollywog is going quite brown and it isn't the lush green colour I wanted. Where can I get this Moss from, is it bought or collected, either way if you have any going would be happy to buy some off you:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Don't you have any woods near you Matt?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yeah I do. Is this wild moss then? Can you just collect it and chuck it in then? Might have to go walking through the woods later then.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I think so.

That's what I've done anyway.


----------



## hugsta

to the top


----------



## sambridge15

hugsta said:


> to the top


why are you bumping its on the first page!!!:lol2:


----------



## hugsta

:lol2:i know i just want this post to carry on,:blush:


----------



## sambridge15

hugsta said:


> :lol2:i know i just want this post to carry on,:blush:


might have to wait a month or so think we are all vived out for now


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Gimme a few weeks and my other tank should be finished. Maybe. Moving flats is expensive.


----------



## Lermy

this is it now after i got alot of decor


----------



## Ron Magpie

I've got the basic set-up for my Asian toads done, but still needs lots of tweaking- and it's a lot more basic.

It'll only be a crappy phone pic on my profile, anyway!:lol2:


----------



## sambridge15

its amazing the speed the phib section churns out new amazing planted vivs lol can allways post in the lizard or snake section lot of nice vivs there........


----------



## sambridge15

ill dig up some old ones my first viv was grout and wooden and wood+water=mould :devil:










and my cresties old viv 










both rubish compared to my latest but i learnt alot from them and my latest see how much better they get


----------



## sambridge15

Lermy said:


> image
> 
> this is it now after i got alot of decor


:gasp: plastic.......


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> ill dig up some old ones my first viv was grout and wooden and wood+water=mould :devil:
> 
> image
> 
> and my cresties old viv
> 
> image
> 
> both rubish compared to my latest but i learnt alot from them


I really like both, actually- really individual!:2thumb:


----------



## Lermy

nah silk lol my plants died so i said sod it im not guna keep buying them and have them die when i can just get fakes and they look just as good and wont need replacing + with whites could see them getting bashed about a fair bit, ive still got live moss going in and ive got 2 broms that are real


----------



## sambridge15

Lermy said:


> nah silk lol my plants died so i said sod it im not guna keep buying them and have them die when i can just get fakes and they look just as good and wont need replacing + with whites could see them getting bashed about a fair bit, ive still got live moss going in and ive got 2 broms that are real


ill let you off then like the viv though :2thumb:



Ron Magpie said:


> I really like both, actually- really individual!:2thumb:


yea the digital cam i use allways makes them look a bit naff they all looked better in person guess you just learn more as you go along im very happy with my latest viv though :flrt: just need some frogs now....


----------



## Lermy

lol cheers,


----------



## richie.b

Ok heres another 2 vivs that i have just finished building and planting out, quite pleased with these 2 photos dont do them justice


----------



## sambridge15

richie.b said:


> Ok heres another 2 vivs that i have just finished building and planting out, quite pleased with these 2 photos dont do them justice
> image


what moss do you use ? looks very nice


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Niiiiiicccee! What moss is that


----------



## sambridge15

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Niiiiiicccee! What moss is that


love how all anphibian keepers care about is moss when it comes to vivs :lol2:


----------



## richie.b

sambridge15 said:


> what moss do you use ? looks very nice


moss is hylocomium splendens, grows all over the world , planted up another 2 vivs with it over a month ago and its growing well. look back through this thread to see


----------



## Ron Magpie

richie.b said:


> moss is hylocomium splendens, grows all over the world , planted up another 2 vivs with it over a month ago and its growing well. look back through this thread to see


Are you looking to get rid of any?:whistling2:


----------



## sambridge15

richie.b said:


> moss is hylocomium splendens, grows all over the world , planted up another 2 vivs with it over a month ago and its growing well. look back through this thread to see


and where would i go about locating some of this moss? a moss that actualy grows in vivs :gasp:


----------



## richie.b

sambridge15 said:


> and where would i go about locating some of this moss? a moss that actualy grows in vivs :gasp:


now if i told everyone that ide have to kill them :whistling2:

sorry Ron havent even got enough to finish off the rest of the vivs im making, hoping to get more sent to me


----------



## sambridge15

richie.b said:


> now if i told everyone that ide have to kill them :whistling2:
> 
> sorry Ron havent even got enough to finish off the rest of the vivs im making, hoping to get more sent to me


i dont think it is hylocomium splendens wiki it and it come up with almost fir tree like moss that has red stems and is found in the colder areas of the world just above england :hmm: im sure there was some similar moss i collected before died off but i think the humidity in my old cresty viv was to low for it prehapse i shall try again


----------



## richie.b

sambridge15 said:


> i dont think it is hylocomium splendens wiki it and it come up with almost fir tree like moss that has red stems and is found in the colder areas of the world just above england :hmm: im sure there was some similar moss i collected before died off but i think the humidity in my old cresty viv was to low for it prehapse i shall try again



go back to page five in this thread and ive put a photo of h.splendens and this is exactly how it looks close up, the christmas tree like fronds are about 6mm long, that all.
It also lives all over the world from canada to australia, INCLUDING BRITAIN :whistling2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hey Richie...still wanting some plants got any left?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

richie.b said:


> go back to page five in this thread and ive put a photo of h.splendens and this is exactly how it looks close up, the christmas tree like fronds are about 6mm long, that all.
> It also lives all over the world from canada to australia, INCLUDING BRITAIN :whistling2:


This maybe the same moss I collected from the woods, gonna get some more


----------



## Ron Magpie

onemanandhisgecko said:


> This maybe the same moss I collected from the woods, gonna get some more


Secret location near 'Sitt'????:whistling2:


----------



## sambridge15

richie.b said:


> go back to page five in this thread and ive put a photo of h.splendens and this is exactly how it looks close up, the christmas tree like fronds are about 6mm long, that all.
> It also lives all over the world from canada to australia, INCLUDING BRITAIN :whistling2:


my mistake id followed a link to the b something forest that it is also found :blush: interesting moss even found in the Antarctic tundra !! more importantly where do you find it!!!!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Ron Magpie said:


> Secret location near 'Sitt'????:whistling2:


 
woods near maidstone mate, also the same place i got the spiky plants, there was loads of this type of moss and some really nice pieces of wood with moss growing on :2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15

onemanandhisgecko said:


> woods near maidstone mate, also the same place i got the spiky plants, there was loads of this type of moss and some really nice pieces of wood with moss growing on :2thumb:


im guessing my local woodland may have some then have to go for a search soon


----------



## richie.b

sambridge15 said:


> my mistake id followed a link to the b something forest that it is also found :blush: interesting moss even found in the Antarctic tundra !! more importantly where do you find it!!!!


if you have any coniferous woods near you, you might want to try them, not that im telling you to go collecting moss in the woods because that would be illegal:whistling2:


----------



## Lermy

can you use moss from the woods or outside then?


----------



## Shenaniganz

Couldn't the moss have parasites or diseases on it?


----------



## richie.b

so where do you think the "live" moss sold in shops comes from, the problem today is everybody thinks unless its sold by a name brand you cant use it. When i first started keeping amphibians you didnt have half the companies that are around today and you had to make do with what you could find out the garden or in the woods, including livefoods, the biggest problem you would get was slugs eating your plants, them were the days :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

richie.b said:


> so where do you think the "live" moss sold in shops comes from, the problem today is everybody thinks unless its sold by a name brand you cant use it. When i first started keeping amphibians you didnt have half the companies that are around today and you had to make do with what you could find out the garden or in the woods, including livefoods, the biggest problem you would get was slugs eating your plants, them were the days :2thumb:


 Yup! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Lermy

i thought you could but have seen things on here people sayin you cant, do you have to treat it at all then? cos i might have to go grab some


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Most people on here would have you keeping your pet in a white padded or tiled sterile environment if they could, why I found phib forum to be so refreshing and open minded bout the way they do things. As Ron said unless there is a massive frog/snake/lizard population where your collecting its highly unlikely you will pick up anything bad. Not worth saying that in the other forums though as you will get your head bitten off haha


----------



## Lermy

nah but there is woods and a river behind my house but id say the only thing the moss may have on it is dog piss.... lots of people walk there dogs down there lol


----------



## sambridge15

I disagree if you use anything from the outside your pet will die....FACT:lol2:


----------



## tomwilson

sambridge15 said:


> I disagree if you use anything from the outside your pet will die....FACT:lol2:


 yes this is true but only because it is a fact that all things die:whistling2:


----------



## Shenaniganz

Sounds good thanks just wanted to check.


----------



## sambridge15

tomwilson said:


> yes this is true but only because it is a fact that all things die:whistling2:


actualy there is a type of jellyfish called Turritopsis nutricula that is imortal so not all things die :2thumb: but wild moss can probably even kill them 2


----------



## richie.b

Built another viv today not so much moss in this one want to see if i can get it to spread naturally


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

richie.b said:


> Built another viv today not so much moss in this one want to see if i can get it to spread naturally
> image
> image


 
wow, whats the little stork type plant? brilliant


----------



## Lermy

very cool


----------



## richie.b

onemanandhisfrog said:


> wow, whats the little stork type plant? brilliant


the one at the front is a peperomia, dont know which one got it from the garden centre and it just said assorted houseplants, a real help :bash:


----------



## hugsta

to the top: victory:


----------



## hugsta

and again


----------



## Howard R




----------



## Howard R




----------



## Howard R




----------



## Lermy

my jaw just dropped at that last one f**k me they are gorgeous vivs


----------



## richie.b

very nice what have got in those :mf_dribble:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

We have a winner.


----------



## richie.b

yep they really are the dogs dangly bits, and whos going to post there vivs after that picture :gasp:


----------



## Shenaniganz

Like you say morgan.....We have a winner  They're amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## s6t6nic6l

i bow down to you sir. absolutley SUPERB.


----------



## Howard R

Thanks for the kind comments.

The large viv holds a group of Tinc Brazils and a group of Bicolors. I chose these because they are so bold and visible all the time, even in a viv of this size.


----------



## s6t6nic6l

honestly i don't think i'll move from this thread now!!!! any vids of set-up?
how long from concept to build. is it all of your fruition. YES i'm a nosey B:censor.


----------



## Howard R

The smaller viv has 3 species growing out in there at the moment.









Auroteania









Epipedobates bassleri 'Abiseo' 

















and some tiny little Panguana lamasi that live in the broms


----------



## andie

You must be so proud of this viv Howard and deseverdly so too. I love that thread on how you made them. :notworthy:


----------



## s6t6nic6l

do you take bookings for viewing!!!. anyway why have you stopped with the info MORE I SAY, MORE.

oops missed that one, you've done a build thread. on it.


----------



## Howard R

s6t6nic6l said:


> honestly i don't think i'll move from this thread now!!!! any vids of set-up?
> how long from concept to build. is it all of your fruition. YES i'm a nosey B:censor.


I am always experimenting and they are quite an unusual and easy build. I create them from corex and Polystyrene insulation sheets. They do not take long to do, it is the landscaping that takes all the time. I did put up a full stage by stage build report on Dendroworld and will try to get the time to add it here for you. I'm actually intending to make another even larger one soon, this one will be 12ft x 4ft.


----------



## s6t6nic6l

Howard R said:


> I am always experimenting and they are quite an unusual and easy build. I create them from corex and Polystyrene insulation sheets. They do not take long to do, it is the landscaping that takes all the time. I did put up a full stage by stage build report on Dendroworld and will try to get the time to add it here for you. I'm actually intending to make another even larger one soon, this one will be 12ft x 4ft.


that would be most welcomed i'm sure. thanks: victory:


----------



## tomwilson

sambridge15 said:


> actualy there is a type of jellyfish called Turritopsis nutricula that is imortal so not all things die :2thumb: but wild moss can probably even kill them 2


 no it can revert back to a younger state over and over however they can still die ie, eaten or catch disease :lol2:


----------



## sambridge15

tomwilson said:


> no it can revert back to a younger state over and over however they can still die ie, eaten or catch disease :lol2:


ok a cb disease free specimen in a tank is imortal so not all things die still :lol2:


----------



## hugsta

to the top


----------



## stewie m

Howard R said:


> image
> 
> 
> image


THIS IS FLIPPING AMAZING :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Lermy

i want to get on and do another viv, but not enough funds or room


----------



## sambridge15

Lermy said:


> i want to get on and do another viv, but not enough funds or room


join the club...


----------



## Lermy

adding darts to my list lol but wont be for a while gonna do alot of research and will have to find space etc and money lol


----------



## richie.b

ok ill put another viv on that i made, but you got to understand its not going to look as good as Howards only because my camera is crap :whistling2:
this is a larger viv i made especially for the terribilis when they get bigger


----------



## hugsta

wow:no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I swear some of you are made of money!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I swear some of you are made of money!


Yeah wish I had the money to knock out loads of vivs like this.

Also, wish I had a never ending supply of this Moss Richie uses as well. It looks awesome.


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> I swear some of you are made of money!


I wish, with me its all about good business im lucky ive still got a few suppliers so all i do is order a load of plants trade sell half of them then the ones i use i havent paid for, same with vivs, i could go to holland tomorrow and buy a load of dartfrogs and bring them back and sell half of them, it then pays for the hobby and thats what frogsgalore was all about not to make money my other business does that for me.

And Matt it doesnt look like i can get a table at pras im to late i think, but i will still be going and bring you a bag of moss just because i like you and manda, and perhaps it will shut you up :whistling2:

only joking buddy, see you at the show


----------



## Morgan Freeman

richie.b said:


> I wish, with me its all about good business im lucky ive still got a few suppliers so all i do is order a load of plants trade sell half of them then the ones i use i havent paid for, same with vivs, i could go to holland tomorrow and buy a load of dartfrogs and bring them back and sell half of them, it then pays for the hobby and thats what frogsgalore was all about not to make money my other business does that for me.
> 
> And Matt it doesnt look like i can get a table at pras im to late i think, but i will still be going and bring you a bag of moss just because i like you and manda, and perhaps it will shut you up :whistling2:
> 
> only joking buddy, see you at the show


Yeah I'm hoping my darts will breed for me so I can fund other stuff....when I get them off course.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah wish I had the money to knock out loads of vivs like this.
> 
> Also, wish I had a never ending supply of this Moss Richie uses as well. It looks awesome.


Loads near me aswell.


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> Loads near me aswell.


but is it growing in your vivs, or does it go brown and die


----------



## Morgan Freeman

richie.b said:


> but is it growing in your vivs, or does it go brown and die


It's been there a while and still bright green.


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's been there a while and still bright green.


well that sounds good, i dont hold much hope for the moss in this last viv ive had it to long now and i find only the freshest of moss will take, only time will tell


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

richie.b said:


> I wish, with me its all about good business im lucky ive still got a few suppliers so all i do is order a load of plants trade sell half of them then the ones i use i havent paid for, same with vivs, i could go to holland tomorrow and buy a load of dartfrogs and bring them back and sell half of them, it then pays for the hobby and thats what frogsgalore was all about not to make money my other business does that for me.
> 
> And Matt it doesnt look like i can get a table at pras im to late i think, but i will still be going and bring you a bag of moss just because i like you and manda, and perhaps it will shut you up :whistling2:
> 
> only joking buddy, see you at the show


This would be awesome. What do you use to do your backgrounds? i have so far used coco panel and tree fern. I like the tree fern but its quite pricey. Im very tempted to do a expanding foam background or similar for my next build. Depending on what i get, either Darts or Red eyes.


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> This would be awesome. What do you use to do your backgrounds? i have so far used coco panel and tree fern. I like the tree fern but its quite pricey. Im very tempted to do a expanding foam background or similar for my next build. Depending on what i get, either Darts or Red eyes.


Ive started using gorilla glue much easier than expanding foam, just poor some on the glass spread it out wet it wait a minute and cover it with damp eco earth just keep pressing it in as the glue expands, easy and its waterproof and safe. £22 a litre on ebay enough to do a few 40x40 vivs :no1:


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> I wish, with me its all about good business im lucky ive still got a few suppliers so all i do is order a load of plants trade sell half of them then the ones i use i havent paid for, same with vivs, i could go to holland tomorrow and buy a load of dartfrogs and bring them back and sell half of them, it then pays for the hobby and thats what frogsgalore was all about not to make money my other business does that for me.
> 
> And Matt it doesnt look like i can get a table at pras im to late i think, but i will still be going and bring you a bag of moss just *because i like you and manda*, and perhaps it will shut you up :whistling2:
> 
> only joking buddy, see you at the show


:flrt:



richie.b said:


> but is it growing in your vivs, or does it go brown and die


This is what our current moss has done, it was lovely and green in the bag when we got it, but has now gone all brown and matted. I saw one bit of that stuff that looks like cress grow out, but it's disappeared so I can only assume the frogs ruined it!


----------



## s6t6nic6l

FallenAngel said:


> My FBT tank is far from exciting like everyone elses but it does the job for these guys. They must be at least slightly happy as they never stop calling and mating!
> 
> image
> 
> Its got 2 live plants in it as well now!!


hi. requested front view of tank, any possibility



soundstounite said:


> and our couple of 40 cubes just after planting.........................................image............................................................image


hi. did you get round to trying out your epoxy/clay theory and any result?

pic of my FBT tank (99% complete)


----------



## Lermy

newest one


----------



## Shenaniganz

i like it lermy u should make a care video for strange orange plastic people and Morph  lol


----------



## Lermy

lol i thought it looked like a jungle native lol, its the orange tango guy


----------



## hugsta

to the top!


----------



## Shenaniganz

Who wants to vote on their faves?????


----------



## s6t6nic6l

Shenaniganz said:


> Who wants to vote on their faves?????


i would'nt think that'll be fair. THEY'RE ALL GOOD.: victory:


----------



## suez

wow some truly amazing vivs guys,and i bet some very happy residents.


----------



## Anna_x

jaykickboxer said:


> image


That's awesome :]


----------



## Repter

Wow! I am inspired. I have recently come across a free 70 gallon tank that I would love to try and do something creative with! I have never attempted anything like this, planted or plastic. I am addicted to this thread though and the great vivs! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Got myself a stand. That's how it looks with both hoods on!










My other tanks have grown in a bit, will get some new snaps soon.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Got myself a stand. That's how it looks with both hoods on!
> 
> image
> 
> My other tanks have grown in a bit, will get some new snaps soon.


Very nice morg, what hood have you got on it? Is it an exo terra hood?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Two with 6 CF bulbs. I have a t5 starter at home I might get a new bulb for!

6 CFs and a T5.....Should be good.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Two with 6 CF bulbs. I have a t5 starter at home I might get a new bulb for!
> 
> 6 CFs and a T5.....Should be good.


What are CF bulbs?:blush:


----------



## stewie m

great viv morg


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> What are CF bulbs?:blush:


Compact Florescent you dumbass.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Compact Florescent you dumbass.


Your a CF(compact flan) you dumbass. I have got the lucky reptile T5 one to cover both my vivs perfectly.


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha I am a compact flan!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> haha I am a compact flan!


You like that do you.....:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

ha ha


----------



## Morgan Freeman

More pics needed.

Luck reptile T5 hood?


----------



## Wolfenrook

Wouldn't a compact flan be a tart? 

Oh and I have one of those Lucky Reptile T5HO units on one of my vivs, 24 watt one. They're surprisingly nice units. Not hoods though, more of a light designed to fix to a shelf above or wall behind. I have mine just resting on the viv though.

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Flash off...WOOAAAH!










Flash on.....AHHHH.










What my exo looks like in the living room....


----------



## Jezza84

how you doing with fruit fly escapes in that exo morg?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jezza84 said:


> how you doing with fruit fly escapes in that exo morg?


There's flies around the flat, but that's mainly me spilling them when I dust. The only vent is the front one in the exo, it certainly isn't a noticeable amount. I find a few flies a day, nothing to worry about.


----------



## sambridge15

Morgan Freeman said:


> There's flies around the flat, but that's mainly me spilling them when I dust. The only vent is the front one in the exo, it certainly isn't a noticeable amount. I find a few flies a day, nothing to worry about.


i bought some modeling putty or green stuff (used by those strange smelling people in games workshop apparently....) its worked wonders for fly proofing my exo!! give it a try:no1: oh and stunning viv looks so bright and green


----------



## OrigamiB

Morgan Freeman said:


> There's flies around the flat, but that's mainly me spilling them when I dust. The only vent is the front one in the exo, it certainly isn't a noticeable amount. I find a few flies a day, nothing to worry about.


You should tell my girlfriend this! :lol2: I don't think she would agree with you =P



sambridge15 said:


> i bought some modeling putty or green stuff (used by those strange smelling people in games workshop apparently....) its worked wonders for fly proofing my exo!! give it a try:no1: oh and stunning viv looks so bright and green


Ye it is used by those smelly games workshop people =P I should know I used to be one! Really handy stuff though, easily sculpt able and can be cut/filed after its set


----------



## sambridge15

OrigamiB said:


> You should tell my girlfriend this! :lol2: I don't think she would agree with you =P
> 
> 
> Ye it is used by those smelly games workshop people =P I should know I used to be one! Really handy stuff though, easily sculpt able and can be cut/filed after its set


Same :l oh the shame!! Still I stopped when I was young not 1 of those weird 40 year olds lol still the green stuff really did help with ff proofing


----------



## Wolfenrook

Green stuff? Green milliput? lol I have a box of unused D&D Reefscape, same thing, never used. lol

Ade


----------



## sambridge15

Wolfenrook said:


> Green stuff? Green milliput? lol I have a box of unused D&D Reefscape, same thing, never used. lol
> 
> Ade


yea same stuff near enough i think but its really handy for filling up allthose tiny gaps!


----------



## seanmackie




----------



## stewie m

cracking viv mate


----------



## seanmackie

stewie m said:


> cracking viv mate


cheers:2thumb:


----------



## hugsta

anymore ???


----------



## dragon25

Howard R said:


> image
> 
> 
> image


awesome viv :2thumb:


----------



## s6t6nic6l

*updated OFBT's abode with moss carpet*


----------



## sambridge15

s6t6nic6l said:


> image
> 
> image


looking very good should try java moss might be able to green up that background a tad :lol2:


----------



## s6t6nic6l

sambridge15 said:


> looking very good should try java moss might be able to green up that background a tad :lol2:


thanks. the idea is a rock enclave, tho' may dot a bit of greenery around soon as i am giving this one a major overhaul when time permits.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ok here goes:
Whites tree frogs








Amazon Milk frogs:









Thats it phib wise.


----------



## courseithurts

Lermy said:


> image
> 
> newest one


 loveing the old tango man : victory:


----------



## detail3r

A comparison photo

Terrib viv back in August 2010 :










and as of a January 2011 :










Regards

Anthony


----------



## sambridge15

my new dart viv :2thumb: thought i did up the old thread seeing as alot of people seem to have vivs to show off at last!!


----------



## detail3r




----------



## Morgan Freeman

Not quite done...


----------



## sambridge15

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not quite done...
> 
> image


:lol2:least you could have done is wipe the condensation before a pic :lol2: hiding all your nice work tut tut


----------



## stewie m

my latest


----------



## TommyBurt

here is my luec viv a few improvements have been made now the substrate is deeper the plants have grown and more have been put in got a different background anyway here it is lol i wanna make more improvements but im not good at making vivs


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bump.


----------



## hugsta

Morgan Freeman said:


> Bump.


:lol2: nice one i really wanted this thread to keep on goin


----------



## Nix

detail3r said:


> A comparison photo
> 
> Terrib viv back in August 2010 :
> 
> image
> 
> and as of a January 2011 :
> 
> image
> 
> Regards
> 
> Anthony


Anthony, what species is that purple brom? Looking good!


----------



## sambridge15

new frog :2thumb:









viv updates


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nix said:


> Anthony, what species is that purple brom? Looking good!


Guzmania. Sp.


It did look good, then he tore it down!


----------



## s6t6nic6l

another bump with my new look OFBT viv:








with the better lighting and change in water purification method, all is vastly improving on the land & water plants growth and the activity of the toads has significantly increased. gonna utilise the 2.0 bulb even more for the plants & toads benefit by installing in the viv so there is no mesh or glass screening which is being employed at the moment.


----------



## hugsta

to the top


----------



## Morgan Freeman

New pics when I clear the glass.


----------



## jon-r

here is mine, its changed a bit from the first thread i showed it in

before









and after i changed out the grapewood, added some broms and some leaf litter


























atb
Jon


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## darrensimps

new 130cm long by 65cm high tank i made up.


----------



## Dee_Williams

probably a stu[id question but what are the long curving lengths of viney looking stuff some of you have used??
stunning vivs. only popped on for a nose and ended up looking right through. :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite

darrensimps said:


> new 130cm long by 65cm high tank i made up.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


 Cool work Daz thats a pair of azzie and are those your powder blues?,mate whats the red leaves? once that grows in its gonna be the dog's ***
Stu


----------



## s6t6nic6l

darrensimps said:


> new 130cm long by 65cm high tank i made up.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


stunning viv there. great work on the landscape/background scene. well done.


----------



## darrensimps

soundstounite said:


> Cool work Daz thats a pair of azzie and are those your powder blues?,mate whats the red leaves? once that grows in its gonna be the dog's ***
> Stu


Yeah, my azzie pair and my powder blues, think I'm gonna sell the 2 azzies n get 2 more powder blues. Also my 6 vanzos r in there aswell. 

Red leaves are ones I bought in a packet on ebay, ill check and get back to u tonight. 

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## buddah

Nice work darrensimps :2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

my 4ft divided witch has grown a bit since these


----------



## fardilis

hiya
i know its an old thread but i am absolutly amazed by soem of these vivs

especally the ones on pg 17:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> image


Over-achiever!:devil:


----------



## fardilis

how on earth do u build something like this anyway?


----------



## Ron Magpie

fardilis said:


> how on earth do u build something like this anyway?
> 
> image
> image


I'm guessing serious money helps!


----------



## fardilis

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm guessing serious money helps!


i could have sworn some of these ppl have won the euromillions


----------



## hugsta

bump :2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Does anybody have the link to Howard's build thread? I can't seem to find it?


----------



## richie.b

ronnyjodes said:


> Does anybody have the link to Howard's build thread? I can't seem to find it?


I dont think its on here only on dendroworld, hes actually built a new bigger even better one now as well :notworthy:

Richie


----------



## frogman955

I think your right Richie it`s only posted on the one forum.
And the new one will be awesome once its all grown in.
Here are a couple of pics of his new one.

Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes

richie.b said:


> I dont think its on here only on dendroworld, hes actually built a new bigger even better one now as well :notworthy:
> 
> Richie


 Looks like I'm signing up to Dendroworld then lol. Does he use the same username. 
A better one? Jesus, as soon as I you think you're getting good at this planted terrarium shennanigans along comes somebody to tell you "No, you're crap" :lol2:.


----------



## ronnyjodes

I remembered why I never bothered to sign up there before- there's no "Sign up" button, just login in for existing members. Looks like Howards mysterious viv tutorial will remain a mystery for a while longer haha


----------



## soundstounite

Howard was at baks guys,damn he's a seriously lovely guy,we got to spend some time talking to him,he's an artist,as as well as being a damn genius,this is his work fake rocks an'all ,i think the pyramid is lit by natural light,one of those suntubes through the roof.yup he's successful,but, i'd lay abet he could come up
with something amazing on a budget. i could have spent hours talking to him a fascinating man ! 
Very inspiring to meet the creative force behind these vivs,and he's so down to earth and just plain nice

Stu


----------



## frogman955

soundstounite said:


> Howard was at baks guys,damn he's a seriously lovely guy,we got to spend some time talking to him,he's an artist,as as well as being a damn genius,this is his work fake rocks an'all ,i think the pyramid is lit by natural light,one of those suntubes through the roof.yup he's successful,but, i'd lay abet he could come up
> with something amazing on a budget. i could have spent hours talking to him a fascinating man !
> Very inspiring to meet the creative force behind these vivs,and he's so down to earth and just plain nice
> 
> Stu


You couldn`t have put that any better Stu, I totally agree with you.

Mike


----------



## hugsta

Bump?


----------



## Irishjack1992

onemanandhisfrog said:


> Anderoo that is a nice viv mate!
> 
> image


Holy crap thats a awesome set up


----------



## hugsta

Bump :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

That's not a bump, that's raising the dead! :lol2:

The threads dead baby, the threads dead.


----------



## Cornish-J

lol ^

i was admiring this build this morning....

my large mixed viv thread - Dendroboard


----------



## Ron Magpie

Cornish-J said:


> lol ^
> 
> i was admiring this build this morning....
> 
> my large mixed viv thread - Dendroboard


I'm on to the hotline for the Mixing Inquisition as I type...

Anyone would have to admit that is an _awesome_ viv!


----------



## Meefloaf

i've had a few beers, time to get the sledgehammer and jigsaw out ! lol that viv is stunning, *buys euromillions tickets*


----------

